# backwheelhop ? oder überhaupt....



## crossie (17. April 2003)

...erstmal aufm hinterrad stehen bleiben?

noch vorweg: ich bin (noch) kein trialer, fahre eher street, dirt und so... 

und jetzt zur hauptsache, wie mach ich nen backwheelhop? und kommt mir bitte nicht mit SUCHFUNKTION oder SELBER PROBIEREN oder sowas... alles schon probiert.  

also wenn ich (ausm stand) das VR hochziehe, und dann das HR nachziehn will resultiert das meistens damit dass ich nen kleinen hopser mit dem HR mache, und dann kommt wieder mutter gravitation und zieht mich runter. das heisst mein VR ist dann fast zeitgleich wieder unten....

ach ja. HRbremse ziehn ist mir schon klar... 

wäre super wenn einer von euch mir da behilflich sein könnt...so fußpositioin und was ich noch alles beachten muss...

greetz
crossie


----------



## crossie (17. April 2003)

noch ne zusatzinfo: fahre vorne nen 36er kb und hinten 16er ritzel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chriz (17. April 2003)

den schwerpunkt generell immer schön niedrig halten. also fast gehockt auf den pedalen stehen. (als ob du auf dem schei$haus sitzt) wenn du auf dem HR stehst einfach die bremse lösen und mit ein bisschen druck auf die pedale kleine hopser nach vorne machen. ganz wichtig: du darfst NUR mit dem Zeigefinger an der bremse ziehen. dadurch dass du den lenker greifst ist das der einzige finger, den du frei bewegen kannst !

wenn du nach hinten kippst einfach nach hinten hüpfen  

hört sich einfach an, ist es auch  aber erfordert trotzdem übung und gleichgewichtsgefühl


----------



## BigJimmele (17. April 2003)

Hi !

Also vorweg: Ich hab über 1 Jahr gebraucht, bis ich nach vorne hüpfen konnte. Aber: Ein Kumpel von mir der hats in 4 Wochen hinbekommen. Also, 's geht auch schneller.

Ich kenn halt 2 Varianten um erstmal aufs HR zu kommen,

1) Pedale waagrecht, starke Füß vorne, leichter Tritt ins Pedal, Ziehen am Lenker. Dann bist erstmal oben.

2) Pedale waagrecht, ohne Tritt diesmal, den Arsch hinter den Sattel fallen lassen, Arme dabei strecken und bis VR hochkommt. Dann Lenker Richtung Titten, ähh Brust ziehen und dabei aufstehen.

Wenn das mal klappt, dann springst erstmal nach hinten ab. Das kannst solange übern, bis Du fast schon "in der Luft stehst".

Jetzt beginnen wir mit kleinen Hüpfern. Die ersten Versuche gehen nach hinten, dass kommt daher, weil Du zu stark am Lenker ziehst. Aha, Fehler erkannt. Also eben soviel am Lenker ziehen, dass es reicht um hoch zu kommen, aber net nach hinten abdriften. Alles klar bis jetzt ?

Wenn das alles gut klappt, kannst anfangen, einfach mal kurz ins Pedal zu treten. Dazu im richtigen Moment eben die HR-Bremse lösen, treten, wieder anziehen.

Das wars eigentlich, so hab ichs meinem Kumpel auch erzählt. Ok, vielleicht ist er auch ein Naturtalent, solls ja geben.

Kannst auch hier mal schauen, da gibts ne Anleitung: www.vtcz.ch

Hoffe ich konnt Dir helfen ...


----------



## schalom (17. April 2003)

stell mich mal hin im stand, logischerweise ,lehn dich nach hinten und geb nen kleinen impuls am lenke, dann merkste am ehesten wie weit du dich nach hintn lehnen musst um das bike sauber zu halten...

am anfang schaffst du auch sowieso nich so viele erstens wegen kraft und 2. vom gleichgewicht her.. probier auch lieber schnell und öfters zu hüpfen als einmal und dann aber doppelt so weit... 

da gibts nur eins: üben üben.. ps: benutzt mal die such funktion


----------



## crossie (17. April 2003)

@schalom: ich WUSSTE dass die dumme anmerkung mit der suchfunktion kommen würde   


an den rest: ich habs heute bis zum verrecken probiert, beide methoden, ich bekomm das HR nur so ca. 3 cm vom boden wech, und im prinzip mach ich nen bunny nach hinten. arghhhh

naja. üben + üben + üben und erwähnte ich schon üben?

 

danke für die tips

greetz
crossie


----------



## schalom (17. April 2003)

nochwas...

nochmal hinstellen und dann nen bunny hop reißen volle rotze am lenker ziehen  aber bitte nen richtigen bunny hop, also erst vr und dann hr.. wenn du dann normaler weiße das hr hoch ziehen willst, wartest du noch kurz und ziehst verspätet hoch, entweder hauts dich nach hinten um oder du wachst den bwh nach hinten... 

eigentlich is es ja wie surfen nur im stehen mit hüpfen.....  nur weit genug nach hinten lehnen...


@crossielein: man bist du schlau


----------



## Urlauber (17. April 2003)

moin,

also ich bin selber noch dabei den zu Üben, aber ich hab noch nen kleinen Trick um leichter aufs Hinterrad zu kommen: 
Stell Vorderrad auf ne Parkbank, HR aufn Boden, dann mach kleine Bunnyhops um des gleichgewicht zu halten. Dadurch, dass du jezt vorne schon so hoch bist, kommt du leichter hoch. einfach beim nächsten Bunnyhop vorne ruckartig anziehen, dann biste schonmal am HR. dann versuchen einen Sprung nach hinten zu machen, wennde des schaffst, biste eh schon gut, und dann versuch mal 2 zu machen..... ;o)

wenns immernoch nicht reicht, stell des VR auf die Lehne der Parkbank, dann bist du schon so gut wie auf dem HR.

SERS. DaUrlauber


----------



## tingeltangeltill (17. April 2003)

mai habt Ihr Probleme 

www.vctz.ch ---> online Fahrschule

und üben, üben, üben


----------



## crazy-spy (17. April 2003)

Die ganze blöde Theorie bringt nix man 
Weiss noch als ich keinen bunny konnte, hab zig versch. Anleitungen gelesen, den mir erklären lassen.... nix hat sich getan! Des klappt schon irgendwann von alleine! Ich üb den BWH auch schon seit über 3 Monaten  Ich mach neuerdings nen Bunny und zeih am lenker, so dass ich steil aufm HR lande, aber nen weiteren hopser bekomm ich net hin, senke dann nur des VR langsam und sanft ab, ist aber auch schon ma was finde ich! Ich übe weiter und es wird auch schon! Man muss bedenken, was ich fürn bike hab  Najo, wer nichts wird wird wirt


----------



## Blondfeld (18. April 2003)

Die Bankmethode ist gut um überhaupt mal ein ungrfähres Gefühl zu kriegen,
Ich üb auch schon seit dem Frühjahr, aber mehr als paar hopser bring ich auch nicht hin, und wenn ich versuch nach vorn zu springen, dann hüpf ich meisten zu früh hoch und tret dann ins leere... 

was solls, Übung macht den Meister... der Sommer hat ja erst angefangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (18. April 2003)

Theorie ist nicht alles, das stimmt....man muss es einfach üben. 

Am besten schaut Ihr Euch Trial Vids an, da kann man sich ne Menge abschauen......so hab ich mir das Trialen beigebracht.

Hab 1 Jahr lang eine Technik versucht und dann hab ich gemerkt (durch Trialvids), dass ich das ganz falsch mache......kein Wunder hats net geklappt! 

Mit nem Non-Trialbike gehts natürlich wesentlich schwieriger...

Wenn man das "ziehen am Lenker" und den "tritt ins Pedal" syncronisieren kann, dann ist das schon eine gute Grundlage um in die richtige Position zu kommen und nicht wackelig zu werden!

aber wie gesagt, üben, üben, üben und Trialvids schauen 

mfg till


----------



## Angelo Berlin (18. April 2003)

Also wichtig beim BWH ist es seine eigenen Fehler zu analysieren. 

-Zieh ich zu stark?
-zieh ich zu schwach?
-zieh ich nach links?
-zieh ich nach rechts?
-bleiben meine Knie nach jedem Hüpfer angewinkelt?

Wenn man das nach jedem Versuch macht und dagegen steuert, sollte man das auch bald beim Hüpfen selbst korigieren können, und das ist es was wir alle machen...

...wir korrigieren ständig Gleichgewichtsfehler durch Hüpfen!

So hat es zumindest bei mir funktioniert!


----------



## biker ben (19. April 2003)

also ich übe den ja jetzt auch schon seit 2 wochen. nur frage ich mich was nun wichtiger ist, ob ich nun erstmal üben soll das ich ganz oft hüpfen kann oder ob ich erst über soll vorwärts zu hüpfen und der rest dann von alleine kommt?
zz schaffe ich schon kurz vorwärts zu hüpfen aber dann sinkt mein vr immer gleich ab.


----------



## King Loui (19. April 2003)

die einzige theorie die mir geholfen hat, war die, wei man sein körper mit dem rad verkeilt (hans rey sein erstes buch, dass er rausgebracht hat  ). dannach peilt man echt überhaupt nix mehr, weil es einfach irreschwer von theorie auf praxis umzusetzten ist (der satz klingt nicht ganz deutsch, bin aber erst gerade aufgestanden  ).  nach der verkeilung bist du besser bedient, wenn du es selber lernst. macht mehr spass und du bekommst für später ein besseres gefühl, wenn du neue tricks lernst. hilfreich können videos sein, wo man die körperhaltung und bewegungsabläufe sieht, nur geschriebenes hilft nicht wirklich.

SCHUTZKLEIDUNG BEIM ÜBEN NICHT VERGESSEN. wir wollen ja das dir nix passiert  .

cu marius


----------



## Reini (19. April 2003)

www.trials-online.com

haben sehr gute videos wo man die bewegungsabläufe super sieht....


----------



## crazy-spy (19. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von King Loui _
> *die einzige theorie die mir geholfen hat, war die, wei man sein körper mit dem rad verkeilt (hans rey sein erstes buch, dass er rausgebracht hat  ). dannach peilt man echt überhaupt nix mehr, weil es einfach irreschwer von theorie auf praxis umzusetzten ist (der satz klingt nicht ganz deutsch, bin aber erst gerade aufgestanden  ).  nach der verkeilung bist du besser bedient, wenn du es selber lernst. macht mehr spass und du bekommst für später ein besseres gefühl, wenn du neue tricks lernst. hilfreich können videos sein, wo man die körperhaltung und bewegungsabläufe sieht, nur geschriebenes hilft nicht wirklich.
> 
> SCHUTZKLEIDUNG BEIM ÜBEN NICHT VERGESSEN. wir wollen ja das dir nix passiert  .
> ...



des mitm verkeilen ist doch des selbe wie beim bunny, also das ist doch kein prob  

Ich üb ja auch gerade daran, aber ich schaff net mehr als einen hopser, ich mach nen bunny und zieh so, dass ich steil aufm hr lande, wenn ich aber wida hüpfen will, senkt sich die front ab wie bei nem bunny, ich schaffs net des vr oben zu halten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dnM (19. April 2003)

vieleicht noch erwähnenswert

für die loite aus der ddd fraktion


wenn ihr hinten disk fahrt dann überlegt euch das mit dem backwheelhop nochmal, sonst gibts das irgendwan großen ärger von wegen abgerissener disc aufnahme und so späßchen


----------



## crazy-spy (23. April 2003)

Hab heut wida fleissig geübt: Schaff jetzt 2 Hops aufm HR und kann so 2 sec. aufm HR stehn bleiben  Mehr noch net, aber kein wunder mit nem fast 17kg. bike  Aber wird ja umgebaut


----------



## trialtom (23. April 2003)

Naja, das ist ziemlich egal wie schwer das bike ist um nur auf dem 
hinterrad zu stehen

ob 9 oder 17 kg

die richtige technik machts

Wenn ich mich recht entsinn hast du ein 
Dual-bike, also sollt das auch geo mäßig gehen.

Versprech dir da mal vom weniger gewicht nicht zuviel Fortschritt.

Backhops kann man so zeimlkich auf jedem Rad machen, dass eine Hinterradbremse hat, welche man irgendwie blockieren kann.

Sobald du den backhop kannst, könntest dir aber wirklich überlegen ein trialtaugliches Bike aufzubauen, damit wirst du sicher mehr Freude und Fortschritt haben.


----------



## crazy-spy (23. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von trialtom _
> *Naja, das ist ziemlich egal wie schwer das bike ist um nur auf dem
> hinterrad zu stehen
> 
> ...



Klar, ist doch schon längst mitten drin 
Starrgabel und neuer LRS samt leichterer Bereifung sowie Felgenbremsen und ne leichtere Kurbel sind um Anflug... die hayes kann ich halt net mit einem finger blockieren, wohl auch ein prob und ne VR bremse hab ich net im mom, da die bei magura eingeschickt ist.... aber danach wirds bestimmt goiler


----------



## alex_de_luxe (24. April 2003)

Ich mach den BWH immer so.


Zuerst einen kleinen Endo (VR-Bremse anziehen hinterrad anheben) dann habe ich genug schwung und gehe mit dem arsch hinter den sattel, und ziehe das bike rauf. man muss einfach dran denken, dass man nicht durch zug am lenker hüpft, sonder durch die knie. 

man kann auch das VR auf ein hindernis tun, dann erst mal mit beiden rädern hüpfen. dann ein bisschen nach hinten lehnen und immer mehr bis man auf dem HR ist.

der grösste fehler den ich gemacht habe ist, ich habe mich nicht gegen hinten gelehnt, sonder zog das bike zu mir dass ich den lenker im bauch hatte.


wenn das alles nicht klappt, wirfst du das bike die nächste böschung hinunter 




alex


----------



## crazy-spy (24. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von alex_de_luxe _
> *Ich mach den BWH immer so.
> 
> 
> ...



Hab @mom doch keine VR Bremse, kommt aber morgen 
Ich habe meine Arme leicht angewinkelt bis gestreckt, und beine angewinkelt und dann hüpf ich, 2x schaff ich, mehr aber immer noch net.... war ja heut wida üben


----------



## crossie (26. April 2003)

ich schaff jetzt *2 BWHs !!!! * 

und dann.....

*umfallt* 

 

greetz
crossie


----------



## Adonai (26. April 2003)

tj ahm kleiner tip : man muss den lenker nach HINTEN nich nach oben ziehen DAS is wichtig


----------



## biker ben (26. April 2003)

welchen winkel habt ihr den bei den pedalen zum boden?
also hab immer pedale parallel zum boden dann zieh ich vr hoch dadurch sind sie dann recht steil. soll ich sie dann wieder parallel zum boden ausrichten oder so spriongen?


----------



## Angelo Berlin (27. April 2003)

Du solltest nach jedem Hüpfer wieder die gleiche Position haben! Die Pedalstellung ist jedoch Geschmacksasche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (27. April 2003)

Ist gar net so einfach, aufm HR zu hüpfen  
Aber üben, üben, üben  
Ich kriegs net gebacken, das VR oben zu behalten, obwohl ich mich nach hinten lehn und zieh  Aber ich üb ja fleissig


----------



## alex_de_luxe (27. April 2003)

Weil ich nicht nach vorne springen kann, mache ich nen kleinen pedalkick. dann bin ich wieder in der gewohnten position.


----------

